# الى كل من يرغب فى عمل كلمة سر للكمبيوتر بدون برامج



## العقرب1234 (19 يناير 2010)

*بسم الرب يسوع المسيح*
*اخوانى الاحباءفى المسيح*​ 

*لكي تتمكن من إنشاء كلمة سر خاصة بك لجهاز الكمبيوتر الذي تستخدمه. *

*اتبع الخطوات التالية *​ 
*1- أعد تشغيل الجهاز (restart) وقبل أن يشغل الوندوز انقر على زر Delete في لوحة التحكم. ستظهر لك صفحة بعنوان: CMOS Setup Utility *
*شاشه زرقاء وهى (المزر بورد)*
*2-اذهب إلى الاختيار الثاني في الجهة اليسرى وهو باسم Bios Features Setup ثم أشر عليه واضغط مفتاح Enter . تظهر لك مجموعة من الاختيارات، هناك فقرة في الجهة اليسرى باسم Security Option اختر من هذه الفقرة كلمة System وللوصول إلى كلمة System استعمل زر لوحة *
*المفاتيح*
*Page up *
*ستجدها setup*
*قم بتغييرها الىSystem*
*3- ثم اخرج من هذه الفقرة وذلك بالضغط على مفتاح Esc من لوحة المفاتيح وهو مفتاح Escape أو خروج .*
*4- سترجع إلى نفس الصفحة CMOS Setup Utility اختر User password (من الجه اليمنى )واكتب كلمة السر المطلوبة أي أرقام تريدها . . وسيطلب منك إدخال الباسوورد مرة أخرى للتاكيد. *
*5-وفى النهاية لا تنس أن تنقر على save & exit setup لتحفظ كلمة السر الجديدة التي كتبتها. وستأتيك رسالة بما معناه هل تريد التخزين والخروج اختار حرف Y للموافقة. وهكذا ستكون قد حصلت على كلمة سر جديدة لجهازك تحمي بياناتك وإعداداتك الشخصية من ايدى الآخرين*
*اذكرونى فى صلواتكم*

 





​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

تمام
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

